# Going to check out a rescue wish me luck!!!!



## prissybaby (Mar 25, 2005)

so tommorow im going to go look at a 7 month male maltese available for adoption through a rescue home hopefully it works out!! wishe me luck and just in case if anyone here knows of a good breeder in southern california let me know ahh i hope i have a new dog tomm


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww!







How exciting!







Good luck!







I hope u come home with a little furbaby!!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prissybaby_@Apr 8 2005, 07:37 PM
> *so tommorow im going to go look at a 7 month male maltese available for adoption through a rescue home hopefully it works out!! wishe me luck and just in case if anyone here knows of a good breeder in southern california let me know ahh i hope i have a new dog tomm
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50772*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, i wish you the best of luck, if hes for you , he will be yours tomorow, im sorry i dont know of any breeders in so ca. where in so ca do you live ? i live in los angeles. Let us know what happens ok.


----------



## prissybaby (Mar 25, 2005)

i will definantyl check back and let you know what happens oh i hope he's for me. i live in orange county not too far from los angeles well wish me luck!!





> _Originally posted by maltlover+Apr 8 2005, 10:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, i wish you the best of luck, if hes for you , he will be yours tomorow, im sorry i dont know of any breeders in so ca. where in so ca do you live ? i live in los angeles. Let us know what happens ok.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50775
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

good luck







i hope he's the boy for you


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

GOOD LUCK, I hope it works out and you can give that baby a forever home !!
Adopting a rescue means you are adopting baggage along with it,but sionce he is so young it might not be to bad. But oh the reward is hugh!!







And well worth it.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Do we have any news yet?? How was the baby you went to see??


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Apr 11 2005, 03:51 PM
> *Do we have any news yet??  How was the baby you went to see??
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I feel like I'm waiting to hear back... any news??


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Good luck! Rescue is a great way to go!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Can't wait for an update!!!


----------



## prissybaby (Mar 25, 2005)

soo sorry its taking me so long im a college working student so my weekends been swapmped. so what happned was me and my family went to see the little guy soo cute but he was a biter he immediatly bit my dad and we just had a dramtic experience with a maltese poodle w had who turned out to be a vicious biter so we couldn't take any chances my story is a long one. so anyways we ddin't get him but i know someone else was comming to look at him and was very interested so im sure he got adopted. we actually met with a bichon breeder im not familiar with the breed as i am maltese but this was the firsat breeder who didnt seem sleezy and out for money hopefully ill find my dog soon


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry this rescue didn't work out for you, but you certainly don't want to take on a biter. I'm a bit shocked that they didn't tell you beforehand that this dog had aggression/biting problems. Was it an "official" rescue or just an owner trying to dump this dog on someone else?

If you are interested in adopting a rescue, I'd stick with a recognized rescue group. All their dogs go to foster homes first and are evaluated, then placed in the best situation for their particular personality. They are also checked by the vet and have dentals, spaying or neutering, updated on shots, and their general health is assessed.

Adopting through an newspaper ad is sort of like buying a used car - buying beware!


----------



## prissybaby (Mar 25, 2005)

ya it was a rescue organization i dunno it wasn't a icious biter it nipped my dad but with our last experience we coulndlt take the chane we might end up buying a bichon from the breeder we found i do hope i find a maltese though soo adorbale


----------

